# practical skills verification??



## micsaver (Oct 21, 2008)

I filled out the application to take the NREMT test. My application status now looks like this:

        Course Completion: 	Course Completion Verified
 	Practical Skills Verification: 	Verification Request Submitted

It's been a few weeks. I spoke with my instructor and he said that the practical skills verification goes to the state to be verified. However, if you click on the link provided with the "practical skills verification" it says that it was sent to my instructor. I looked all over the NREMT site for an e-mail to ask them about it, but couldn't find anything. Does this usually take a really long time to go through? Is it the state that I'm waiting for?


----------



## marineman (Oct 21, 2008)

Have you taken the written yet? I'm not certain but I think mine still said it was waiting for verification when I got my fancy patch in the mail after passing the written.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 21, 2008)

NREMT does NOT have practical examination  per say for the Basic level. Your school or state has to send in a verification that you have passed the state or school standards. 

Your instructor should be more clear on what and why it is taking so long, as well as a follow up on where your process is at. 

You can contact the NREMT per phone and discuss it with the representative. 

R/r 911


----------



## micsaver (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Rid. I have been all over the NREMT website and the only contact I can find, e-mail or phone number, is for the webmaster. My teachers responce to me was, "According to the Skills Verification section, only the state can verify that section." Do you know where to find some contact info?


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

micsaver said:


> Thanks Rid. I have been all over the NREMT website and the only contact I can find, e-mail or phone number, is for the webmaster. My teachers responce to me was, "According to the Skills Verification section, only the state can verify that section." Do you know where to find some contact info?



The EMS site for Massachusetts

Found by googling Massachusetts Office of EMS

I assumed the state contact number you were looking for was Massachusetts, If you need help finding another state let us know.  Also NREMT has a list of all state's EMS contact numbers:

http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/emt_cand_state_offices.asp


----------



## micsaver (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, I was actually looking for a NREMT contact number. I did more digging on google and found this one 1-614-888-4484. MA isn't a NREMT state, but I guess I could call them too and ask them what is taking so long.


----------



## reaper (Oct 22, 2008)

Go right to the NREMT website. There is a phone number in there.


----------

